# Pregnant 3 weeks after miscarriage? HELP ME LADIES!!!



## mommyof5

So I had a miscarriage 3 weeks ago, and I have had a lot of unprotected sex. Tonight I took a blue dye HPT, and it is positive, and very light. I got my HCG levels pulled until they were 0 so I know it wouldnt be a leftover from the previous pregnancy. But I have heard how unreliable blue dye tests are. Anyone get pregnant less than a few weeks after their miscarriage?


----------



## charby

I miscarried on 14th December 2010, fell pregnant again on 31st December 2010 with BFP a few weeks after so it is possible. I now have happy and healthy 11 week old girl, hope it's the same outcome for you x


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Yup same here, 3 weeks after mc, I found out I was pregnant again. 

Apparently after a mc we are at our most fertile for at least 3 months.


----------



## PugLuvAh

I started miscarrying May 6th and got pregnant May 28th. I will tell you it was difficult to convince my doctor I was pregnant that soon afterwards, but I definitely was! I am almost 30 weeks along and baby is kicking and healthy. 

Good luck!


----------



## mommyof5

Thanks ladies, it was just two nasty evaps. I am not pregnant, not yet at least.


----------



## PugLuvAh

Thats too bad :hugs: hopefully your'll get your BFP soon!


----------



## Tanzibar83

For those ladies who got pregnant straight after a MC did you wait until the bleeding stopped before TTC again or were you doing it whilst in flow? I only ask because I've unfortunately said bye to my LO yesterday at 8 weeks 2 days and am just wondering if there's been any bfp's whilst bleeding was still around.

I know they say to wait until it stops as it's less chance of infection but still I'm just curious. xxxx


----------



## mommyof5

They say not to have sex while your bleeding, because of the risk of infection.


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey mommyof5 - yeah I read that too but it makes me wonder how women can get a BFP shortly after a m\c. My mind says either the bleeding must have been really short or that someone of them TTC whilst in flow. Just wondered more than anything.xxx

any more updates with you honey?


----------



## mommyof5

I didnt bleed but for a few days, so that could be how. My husband and I dont have sex while I am bleeding ever, so if I am pregnant it is because it happened after the bleeding. But I wonder if anyone has gotten prego while bleeding from a miscarriage. Hmm....I took a pink dye test last night, and there is the faintest line, but I can not tell if it has color or not,I think it does, but its not dark enough for me to trust it. I feel sick this morning and have a headache.


----------



## Bride2b

I would say its very unlikely to get pregnant while still bleeding from a mc as you HCG levels need to go back down before you can ov. I read you can ov from as early as 2 days after bleeding. But dont forget that sperm can live for 5 days...so I guess this is how some ladies end up pg very quickly after a mc

x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I got pregnant while bleeding from my MC. I bled Nov 6th 2011, and there was just the brown stuff left. It stopped for one day, that was the day we DTD on the 23rd (although I'm certain I o'ed near midnight of the 22nd)... and it came back for like 5 days... then completely stopped. 9DPO, took a test and positive!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Nicole, your story has given me some hope :D did you know you were ovulating (I mean did you use opk's)?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Tanzibar83 said:


> Nicole, your story has given me some hope :D did you know you were ovulating (I mean did you use opk's)?

Yes! :) I was visiting my parents and came back down to my home for Thanksgiving. Positive OPK the day before travel and the day of. I was like 3 hours away from home when I felt ovulation. As soon as I got home, we DTD (like 1am type of thing)... and later that day. 9DPO, BFP! And so far, this baby has lasted longer than my last 3 pregnancies!


I see it this way... your uterus and ovaries work together but not necessarily have to be in sync with each other. So it is very possible to bleed and ovulate!

:hugs:


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooo interesting info - how far were you gone when you suffered your loss? so sorry to hear of it but least you have another bun in the oven :)


----------



## mommyof5

This is very interesting! I only bled a few days, and have not been using opks, so I have no idea when I am going to get my period.


----------



## monkiePixie

I fell pregnant a week or 2 after my mc in sept 11. I bled for around 4-5 days and then me and hubby started to have sex again. I couldn't believe i got pregnant so quick but i was over the moon! I am now 14 + 4 and everything seems to be going well. I couldnt relax until 12 week scan though and i refused to look at the screen until they confirmed there was a heartbeat. Best of luck to you. X


----------



## Tanzibar83

Yay to your story Monkie, I hope I'm as lucky as you and don't have to spend too long grieving my cupcake, xxxxx


----------



## teardrop

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I've had 4 m/c's. my first pregnancy i found out i was pregnant in the morning then lost it that night. I got pregnant within about 3weeks. Not having sex while bleeding either. But the dr says you're more fertile after pregnancy or a m/c in most of our cases. Then with precaution & my husband going to Iraq I didn't get pregnant again for about a year and half. But my last m/c was Aug 1st and then I got pregnant again with a month...right now is the longest we gotten. 14 weeks & a couple days today. We are scared and have had out doubts but we pray everyday that its going to happen for us this time. You just never know I suppose. 
I do wish you all the best and just wanted to share my experience after reading your story.


----------



## mommyof5

teardrop said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I've had 4 m/c's. my first pregnancy i found out i was pregnant in the morning then lost it that night. I got pregnant within about 3weeks. Not having sex while bleeding either. But the dr says you're more fertile after pregnancy or a m/c in most of our cases. Then with precaution & my husband going to Iraq I didn't get pregnant again for about a year and half. But my last m/c was Aug 1st and then I got pregnant again with a month...right now is the longest we gotten. 14 weeks & a couple days today. We are scared and have had out doubts but we pray everyday that its going to happen for us this time. You just never know I suppose.
> I do wish you all the best and just wanted to share my experience after reading your story.

Thanks, you have given me hope. I am dealing with secondary infertility. I had 3 pregnancies carry to full term, and then all of a sudden I just started miscarrying. We arent going to give up, especially since the doctors cant find a reason why this is happening, other than "bad luck"


----------



## menageriemom

I had a MC (one year and 2 days ago) and then ovulated and fell pregnant 3 weeks later, found out 5 weeks after my MC. I now have a very healthy 3-month old. I read about women ovulating as soon as 10 days after MC's. I hope that everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## momofone08

I had a mc Nov 9th. Now I am 5 wks 3 days preggo! Its very possible.


----------



## Tanzibar83

momofone08 - so what happened with your bleeding? how long did it last and when did you ovulate? xxx


----------



## momofone08

Tanzibar83 said:


> momofone08 - so what happened with your bleeding? how long did it last and when did you ovulate? xxx

I bled for 5 days and my levels were at 0 the day I started my mc bleed. I ovulated 14 days later on the 23rd. At 8 days late I tested amd got the result on my avatar.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks for answering my questions, i'm just trying to get a good picture in my head of how possible it could be for it to happen to myself. Here's hoping when I use an IC over the next few days it's gone back to a negative. I take it you normally ovulate cd14? hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## momofone08

I will keep my fingers crossed that you get that bfp!!!!! I usualy O CD 16, so it was actually early for me. Whishing you all the best!!!


----------



## mommyof5

Tanzibar, when are you going to test?


----------



## Tanzibar83

I tested with an opk today and that came back negative, well it wasn't completely white but it definately wasn't a positive anymore :(

erm if you mean HPT testing I'm not sure what my body has planned for me. I had long cycles for nearly a year then was put on clomid which brought my cycles down to 37 days and the cycle I fell pregnant it would have been 33 days length (ov'd on cd19 and always have a 14 day lp). I'm not sure what to expect after a loss though, I've no idea if the old clomid will still work and I'll ov early or if the loss has completely reset my body and I'm f'ing cursed once more with 50+ cycles.

But I'm trying to think positively, I'm hopeful I'll ovulate in about 2 weeks from now (cd19), so will test 2 weeks after that, so exactly 28 days from now I'll be at the most anticipated test day of the decade :D

will test later on today with an IC to see if they've started showing BFN's, really hope so. God I can't believe I'm saying that :(

sorry for the rambling, I'm just not sure what to expect. Hows things with you sweetie?


----------



## mommyof5

I remember with my first miscarriage, all I wanted was my BFN, so I could start again. I am doing ok, I think I ovulated a week ago, but I dont know, because I am refusing to use OPK's, this whole TTC thing is driving me batty.I am not going to test until january 8th though. I dont want to hate christmas and my second daughters birthday is january 7th (she died of open heart surgery) and I dont want to be sitting in the ER on her birthday. So I going to hold out. Let me know what the test says.


----------



## Glowstar

I fell pregnant just a few weeks after a MC. I had an emergency D&C and blood transfusion and was really ill on the 17th June...on the 16th July I got my BFP! I think I ovulated around 21 days after MC started. We only DTD twice and we were going to wait but I had a feeling I was ovulating so we decided to give it a go feeling we had nothing to lose. 
I'm now 25 weeks and 3 days and also 41 in a couple of weeks...so it can happen again very quickly so if you feel mentally/emotionally up for trying again I say got for it!! :hugs:


----------



## Wildfire81

3 Weeks after, as shown in my tickers! Totally possible!


----------



## Wildfire81

Tanzibar83 said:


> For those ladies who got pregnant straight after a MC did you wait until the bleeding stopped before TTC again or were you doing it whilst in flow? I only ask because I've unfortunately said bye to my LO yesterday at 8 weeks 2 days and am just wondering if there's been any bfp's whilst bleeding was still around.
> 
> I know they say to wait until it stops as it's less chance of infection but still I'm just curious. xxxx

 I was over 9 weeks when I mc, I had stopped bleeding and had a -preg test. We only dtd 1 time, and was certainly not expecting to get pregnant!


----------



## Tanzibar83

oh mommy, thats such a sad story, I really hope your TTC and general life story starts blooming for you, I know what you mean about the OPK's, if I didn't have to I wouldn't but I feel like I need to as I'm someone who needs a lot of confirmation with things in life like doing stuff at work, making sure people are happy - I'd hate to be in limbo because I don't trust my own instincts you know?!

Will definately keep you updated :) keep me updated with your results too!

Glowstar, stories like yours give me hope I won't have to grieve for that long, what were your cycles like before you fell pregnant?


----------



## Tanzibar83

thanks for your story wildfire, well it may be a good sign for me but I just tested with a hpt (IC) and it came back BFN, not even a hint of a second line. Guess I should wait for the bleeding to stop completely then will be ready for baby number 2!

I'm not even "bleeding" as such, it's just there when I wipe and I see it on my towel, no blobs, no drips, it's just there. Wondering if hubby and I should just start trying anyway.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Bah tested with IC again and there's a very very faint pink line, grrrrr. Guess it's gonna take a little bit longer than expected.


----------



## mommyof5

What is an IC?


----------



## Tanzibar83

internet cheapy (pregnancy test) like those cheap ovulation sticks but in preg test format. There's so many acronyms out there it's untrue. I thought after spending 14 months TTC I'd learnt every single one, then I fell pregnant and discovered a hundred million more!


----------



## mommyof5

Oh, I have never bought the internet cheapies. I bought these LH strips from target, and they were always positive (have a high level of LH all the time) so I refuse to buy the HPT, for fear that they are as faulty as cheap OPKS.


----------



## Tanzibar83

thats a shame, hope you don't have to spend too much money on tests then :D


----------



## mommyof5

No I decided against using OPK's ever again. I used them once and totally regret it.


----------



## Glowstar

Keep going with the IC's...If I remember correctly I ovulated pretty much as soon as I got a -HPT. I wish you all the luck in the world :hugs:


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies! I am currently pregnant, but expecting to miscarry very soon. Baby measuring 2 weeks behind with a very low heart rate... 

I hear most doctors say to wait 3 months to ttc after a m/c, but I also hear that it might be best to concieve right away after one. What do you all think? It looks like so many of you are pregnant right away, so that seems to be a good sign!

I had an ectopic in July and should be losing this one within a month or so, I would guess. So I'm not sure I'll be ready right away, but you never know... Just trying to plan ahead :wacko:


----------



## Tanzibar83

PreshFest I am so sorry to hear about the babys measurements. I went through a m/c myself only last week which has completely crushed me beyond belief, the one thing which I refuse to do is wait to try again, as in months. As soon as I get a positive OPK I'll be trying again. I reckon you should to sweetie, xxxx


----------



## PreshFest

Tanzibar83 said:


> PreshFest I am so sorry to hear about the babys measurements. I went through a m/c myself only last week which has completely crushed me beyond belief, the one thing which I refuse to do is wait to try again, as in months. As soon as I get a positive OPK I'll be trying again. I reckon you should to sweetie, xxxx

So it's safe to do right away? I just don't understand why docs say to wait three months...

Part of me wants to try again right away, but another part of me is just not ready for the pain again. Not only do I have to worry about ectopic again, but then miscarriage as well, so it's all a bit stressful for me. I'm 31, though, so it's not like I have all the time in the world!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Presh from what I've read online (never a good start to a sentance BUT) I hear they only tell you wait 3 months so when you do fall pregnant they'll be able to date it correctly from your last menstrual period, thats about the only main reason. I think they advise some couples because of possible issues they may have had but generally the docs just don't want a headache in figuring out how far along you are.

Lets face it you'll never forget the day you m/c, and there's so many women who get a bfp before their next period so it's not as if cd1 will be a fuzzy memory right?

I understand that you're not ready, maybe talk it through with your partner and see what he says. I would try and get a plan in place, it would give you something to focus on in the meanwhile and may help you feel that little bit better knowing you won't let things just fall down. Oh honey you're still young, look at some of the celebs, courtney cox, jennifer lopez, mariah carey, they all got their BFP's in their 40's and you're no where near that age. Try not to worry about the age thing, it's hard not to (I turn 28 tomorrow and am panicking like mad) but maybe it'll come easier to you if you try taking a new perspective or something, xxxx


----------



## mommyof5

PreshFest said:


> Hey ladies! I am currently pregnant, but expecting to miscarry very soon. Baby measuring 2 weeks behind with a very low heart rate...
> 
> I hear most doctors say to wait 3 months to ttc after a m/c, but I also hear that it might be best to concieve right away after one. What do you all think? It looks like so many of you are pregnant right away, so that seems to be a good sign!
> 
> I had an ectopic in July and should be losing this one within a month or so, I would guess. So I'm not sure I'll be ready right away, but you never know... Just trying to plan ahead :wacko:

I waited from my first miscarriage till my next pregnancy 8 months. The second pregnancy following the first miscarriage ended in miscarriage, From my second miscarriage to my third pregnancy I waited 3 months the third pregnancy ended in miscarriage. I have had successful pregnancies before. I dont have any conditions, just bad luck according to my docs. So from my experience it didnt matter how long I waited. So this round we are trying right now, before I even get my first menstrual after the miscarriage in hopes that it will stick.

PS you got your BFP 3 days after me. I got mine 11/13/11. But miscarried a few days later.


----------



## PreshFest

mommyof5 said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I am currently pregnant, but expecting to miscarry very soon. Baby measuring 2 weeks behind with a very low heart rate...
> 
> I hear most doctors say to wait 3 months to ttc after a m/c, but I also hear that it might be best to concieve right away after one. What do you all think? It looks like so many of you are pregnant right away, so that seems to be a good sign!
> 
> I had an ectopic in July and should be losing this one within a month or so, I would guess. So I'm not sure I'll be ready right away, but you never know... Just trying to plan ahead :wacko:
> 
> I waited from my first miscarriage till my next pregnancy 8 months. The second pregnancy following the first miscarriage ended in miscarriage, From my second miscarriage to my third pregnancy I waited 3 months the third pregnancy ended in miscarriage. I have had successful pregnancies before. I dont have any conditions, just bad luck according to my docs. So from my experience it didnt matter how long I waited. So this round we are trying right now, before I even get my first menstrual after the miscarriage in hopes that it will stick.
> 
> PS you got your BFP 3 days after me. I got mine 11/13/11. But miscarried a few days later.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, that is just heartbreaking to hear. I'm so sorry and I hope your luck turns around this time!


----------



## mommyof5

PreshFest said:


> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I am currently pregnant, but expecting to miscarry very soon. Baby measuring 2 weeks behind with a very low heart rate...
> 
> I hear most doctors say to wait 3 months to ttc after a m/c, but I also hear that it might be best to concieve right away after one. What do you all think? It looks like so many of you are pregnant right away, so that seems to be a good sign!
> 
> I had an ectopic in July and should be losing this one within a month or so, I would guess. So I'm not sure I'll be ready right away, but you never know... Just trying to plan ahead :wacko:
> 
> I waited from my first miscarriage till my next pregnancy 8 months. The second pregnancy following the first miscarriage ended in miscarriage, From my second miscarriage to my third pregnancy I waited 3 months the third pregnancy ended in miscarriage. I have had successful pregnancies before. I dont have any conditions, just bad luck according to my docs. So from my experience it didnt matter how long I waited. So this round we are trying right now, before I even get my first menstrual after the miscarriage in hopes that it will stick.
> 
> PS you got your BFP 3 days after me. I got mine 11/13/11. But miscarried a few days later.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, that is just heartbreaking to hear. I'm so sorry and I hope your luck turns around this time!Click to expand...


Ya me too.


----------



## Glowstar

I'm sorry you are all going through this, it's truly heartbreaking :cry:

I decided to try straight away...and here I am (also 41 in 3 weeks!) if you feel emotionally/physically ready to try again...I say go for it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wildfire81

PreshFest said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> PreshFest I am so sorry to hear about the babys measurements. I went through a m/c myself only last week which has completely crushed me beyond belief, the one thing which I refuse to do is wait to try again, as in months. As soon as I get a positive OPK I'll be trying again. I reckon you should to sweetie, xxxx
> 
> So it's safe to do right away? I just don't understand why docs say to wait three months...
> 
> Part of me wants to try again right away, but another part of me is just not ready for the pain again. Not only do I have to worry about ectopic again, but then miscarriage as well, so it's all a bit stressful for me. I'm 31, though, so it's not like I have all the time in the world!Click to expand...

When they say to wait 3 months, it is usually if there were complications such as infection, a d/c or an ectopic. They want to make sure you body is healed properly. Remember that this is just a recommendation, not a requirement.


----------



## mommyof5

Tazi how are you doing? Any updates?


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey mommyof5 - I'm alright today, was my birthday yesterday and it didn't feel like it, just glad it's a new day today.

been testing with hpt's and they're still coming up with a vvvvvvvvvv faint 2nd line, so annoying. opk's in the morning are looking a tad darker so not sure if my body is aligning up for ovulation or whatnot - either way I hope I'm not long off a bfp. How are you today? xxxx


----------



## mommyof5

I am fine, hoping my period shows up soon, or ya know a BFP would be ok too. But im certain I am not pregnant.


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Tanzibar83 said:


> For those ladies who got pregnant straight after a MC did you wait until the bleeding stopped before TTC again or were you doing it whilst in flow? I only ask because I've unfortunately said bye to my LO yesterday at 8 weeks 2 days and am just wondering if there's been any bfp's whilst bleeding was still around.
> 
> I know they say to wait until it stops as it's less chance of infection but still I'm just curious. xxxx

I bled for 14 days non stop. We didn't have sex during this time. I didn't feel like it and neither did OH. We were too sad and it just didn't feel right to us.

A week after the bleeding stopped we had a nice romantic evening and had sex. We decided to NTNP. 3 weeks later I done a test and it was positive. But i had a feeling a week before that that i was pregnant, but was too afraid to test. So I could have even been pregnant 2 weeks after the bleeding stopped, but I don't know for sure as i didn't test. 

Hope that helps! xx


----------



## Jox

im sorry ive not read everyones replies but i conceived my rainbow 3 weeks after my son was stillborn at 36 weeks. he was due 9 months and 20 days after kasper was born but arrived just 8 months and 11 days after xxx


----------



## AKAGIRL

MonkiePixie thanks for your post- it gave me some hope. I mmc on 11/16 and really having a hard time. I am so impatiently wating for AF. Never thought I would be begging for her but ready to move forward with a normal cycle so I can get back to TTC.


----------



## mommyof5

Jox, sorry about your loss


----------



## mommyof5

I think I either got an evap on a FRER or my BFP.


----------



## mommyof5

What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







maybe2 003.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## mommyof5

I GOT MY :bfp:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Congratulations mommyof5 - glad to hear you got a nice lovely early xmas pressie, I really hope I'm not far behind, xxxx


----------



## mommyof5

Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Krissy27

AKAGIRL said:


> MonkiePixie thanks for your post- it gave me some hope. I mmc on 11/16 and really having a hard time. I am so impatiently wating for AF. Never thought I would be begging for her but ready to move forward with a normal cycle so I can get back to TTC.

I had my D&C on 11/16. I am too still waiting, although I've been trying this cycle. I had a faint bfp last week but my blood draw shows 15 hcg so not likely a new pregnancy. Let me know when AF arrives for you.


----------



## BeachyBronzer

mommyof5 said:


> I GOT MY :bfp:

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rebekah1g

Hey ladies! I am also trying for my BFP. I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 8 weeks. I had my D&C on 11/18! I have had one cycle and now we are trying again. According to the pains coming from my left ovary, I am about to ovulate! I also am using the ovulation test where you spit on it and it shows ferning. I am in the "transitional" stage just about to ovulate. Wish us luck that we will get a BFP! My doctor recommended we wait 3 months so I am a little afraid that she will be upset with me... but I have been like clockwork after my D&C and everything seems to be going perfect with my body's recovery! Wish us luck!!!


----------



## mommyof5

Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## lyndsay49

Hi ladies, I wonder if anyone can help me. I started my MC on 28th Nov. I stopped bleeding on 3rd december. On 28th dec I got my BFP, I hadn't had a period. So for dating I have guessed I ovulated about 14days from the first day of my MC, is that how it works or I could I have conceived earlier? :wacko:

Also I am feeling so anxious about it, I am so scared I will have a MC again, it's all I can think about.


----------



## mommyof5

Same here, I didnt get a menstrual. I just counted conception 2 weeks before my bfp


----------



## Spud08

This has really helped me a lot I had a miscarriage on Wednesday and I was 5weeks but am up for trying again because had been trying for over a year and a half and wont stop good luck to you all as well xxx


----------



## cherrished

Hi ladies I have just had a miscarriage at 7 weeks yesterday I'm wondering when I can start trying again any advise or ideas will I ovulate as normal I've never had a mc I've had 2 chemicals xxxxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

cherrished - so sorry sweetie :hug: my advice, don't wait to try again. They tell you to wait so when you do fall pregnant they can date it correctly but unless you've been told specific reasons not to then I'd just go for it. Not sure what to advise with ovulation, I suffered a loss on 13th dec and not sure when I'll be ovulating but I have been trying to conceive! - I did have 50+ day cycles BUT the cycle I fell pregnant I was on clomid and ov'd around cd19 giving me 30+ day cycles - so god knows when it'll happen for me. I would try and come up with a plan or at least something to distract you from the heartache, which is probably easier said than done.


----------



## cherrished

Tanzibar83 said:


> cherrished - so sorry sweetie :hug: my advice, don't wait to try again. They tell you to wait so when you do fall pregnant they can date it correctly but unless you've been told specific reasons not to then I'd just go for it. Not sure what to advise with ovulation, I suffered a loss on 13th dec and not sure when I'll be ovulating but I have been trying to conceive! - I did have 50+ day cycles BUT the cycle I fell pregnant I was on clomid and ov'd around cd19 giving me 30+ day cycles - so god knows when it'll happen for me. I would try and come up with a plan or at least something to distract you from the heartache, which is probably easier said than done.

Awww thanks Hun in so sorry for your loss too I really hope you get the bfp I was actually really shocked I got bfp with frer and digi on 20th December hardly even tried I've been trying for 2 years first time I've been caught since my son I was so paranoid every other 2 days I had to test to check my progression and the lines got fainter and my digi said not pregnant yesterday then I got a sharp pain then bleed really heavy took another digi and not pregnant, :( I just can't wait to try again I've heard you can get caught quiet quick after Chems and mc, I'm just not sure as when to try as I dont know if I have to wait for a period or try straight after mc and when to try I'm all confused I feel so daft ad I told my close fam and friends then ten days later I mc but I'll be fine its so nice to talk to you ladies on here as you know and understand thank u xxxxxx


----------



## Tanzibar83

if you have any bleeding or anything I would wait for that to stop but apart from that there's no "general" rules for trying again. Wishing you all the best xxxx


----------



## mommyof5

How are you all doing?


----------



## Tanzibar83

mommyof5 - I guess I'm no longer at rock bottom, a couple of wonderful things have happened with me. firstly, the impossible: I ovulated on cd28 WITHOUT the help of clomid, this is the same cycle I suffered my loss and being a sufferer or irregular\long cycles I was so distraught at the notion I may not ov for months. So that cheered me up. Then at the weekend we put an offer in for our dream home which was accepted!!! eeee

This time last month was absolutely dreadful, I didn't see how we'd be able to bounce back from losing our first baby but I think It's safe to say I'm slowly getting there :)

I'm about 8 days from testing so I really hope I get to join you and your bump :)

How are you doing honey? been for any hospital appointments\scans? :hugs:


----------



## mommyof5

Oh how wonderful. 
I had an ultrasound a few days ago and saw the baby, still too early to see the heartbeat, so we go back on thursday to see the heartbeat.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Aww how lovely, you'll have to get some pics on BnB when you can. How do you feel this time round, have you passed the point where you had the loss last time, did you get the same symptoms again?

with my loss being so current I can remember how my body felt for those 8 weeks, must admit I'm worried that if it starts to feel different this time round during the 2ww then it might be a bad sign. got any advice there?


----------



## mommyof5

I have pictures in my Journal

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/849985-pregnancy-7-special-new-blessing-lord.html

I have made it way past the last 3 times. The longest I had gone was 10 days from my bfp. I am at 22 now. I didnt get any symptoms with the others, but it feels different this time. I put myself on bed rest. I didnt do much at all for the first 2 weeks. It was really hard but it helped ease my mind.


----------



## filipenko32

I suppose you could stop bleeding one week after mc, then ovulate then implant the week after? I always ovulate 3 weeks after my miscarriages and get my af 2 weeks after this, but I never get pregnant until during my 1st af cycle so perhaps my womb lining isn't ready. Never have sex whilst bleeding, if you get an infection this can cause infertility. You shouldnt use tampons either during mc bleeding or have baths / go swimming to minimise infection.


----------



## filipenko32

Mommy of five i just read back and saw it did actually happen for you! Congratulations! I hope this one is a sticky one!


----------



## mommyof5

Thank you!


----------



## mommyof5

Any news Tanzibar?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi, well my period came on Tuesday, it was the first one since the loss so it was strange to say the least. I've taken my 3rd and final round of Clomid too (cd2-6) - so here's hoping for 3rd time lucky.

Hubby and I have managed to distract ourselves from our baby in the form of house hunting! We've found the place, had the offer accepted so now it's all fun and games with the paperwork. Just hope we get a moving day soon.

How are you doing honey? time has really flown, can't believe you're into your 9th week :)


----------



## mommyof5

Ha, it seems like it is taking forever to get out of this first trimester. Things are going normal, so that is good. I am really sick, and I have seen the babies heart beat so that was a relief. Hope this is your time!!!


----------

